# Negotiating a discount with Sky when out of contract



## TheLastBeep (17 Aug 2019)

We recently came to the end of a 12 month period with Sky where I had negociated some discounts on our account.

Now that these discounts have ended our monthly bill has increased from ~€70/month to just over €100. I called Sky to inform them that I wanted to cancel and did my homework beforehand to see what I could get with other providers. For similar service, the introductory offers with other providers are around €65/month.

During the call Sky tried to encourage me to stay and made a couple of offers, first reducing my monthly bill to €88/month and then finally to €82. I told them that this was still too high as it was more than I was previously paying and significantly more than their competitors offering.

So, now we are in the 31 day cancellation period with Sky. For various reasons I would ideally like to stay with Sky but I object to paying more for my "loyalty", which Sky specifically mentioned during the call.

So my question is, has anyone been in this situation recently? If so, did Sky contact you again during your cancellation period with a better offer and if so, what level of discount were they offering? I'm happy to wait it out but obviously want to avoid any interruptions in service.


----------



## rob oyle (17 Aug 2019)

Anyone else in the house that could sign up as a new customer?


----------



## noproblem (17 Aug 2019)

Crazy what Sky are charging in Ireland and they're losing an awful lot of subscribers here because of that and other reasons also. I'd be amazed if they don't do a deal with you. Even if they let you go it won't be long until they phone you with a query as to why you left and would you be interested in a "deal". Then again they have people reading these forums too so better say HELLO.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (18 Aug 2019)

The problem is that their tv service/system is the best by a country mile. But you have to negotiate hard.


----------



## noproblem (18 Aug 2019)

Gordon Gekko said:


> The problem is that their tv service/system is the best by a country mile. But you have to negotiate hard.


Won't deny that. I'd love to know how many subscribers Sky have lost in the last couple of years and where have they gone to? I certainly don't think they've just switched to Virgin, BT, etc.


----------



## TheLastBeep (18 Aug 2019)

Honestly, we had Virgin back 3 years ago and the broadband was definitely faster and we were happy with the TV service. Granted Sky have a few decent channels, but I find that we very rarely use them. We stream more and more content so broadband is important.

I received an email from Sky offering 50% off on the TV package we have, so they are still trying to induce us to stay. With BB added it still works out a bit more than we were on though so I'm holding out a bit longer.


----------



## niceoneted (18 Aug 2019)

I left sky 8 years ago after being with them 10 years. all i wanted was one of those recorder boxes which they were handing out to all new customers for free. they wanted i think 80€ from me. I wanted it as i work shift and often found there was nothing on when I was free to watch TV. I never went back. I just still use the sky box i have minus the sky channels, we get BBC's, UTV, Channel 4's More 4 and lots of others. We got saorview ariel at the time. we have apple tv and broadband so do netflix. its more than enough.


----------



## tallpaul (19 Aug 2019)

Hold your nerve. They will either a) contact you before the 31 days are up and offer you a discount or b) cut you off. If it is the latter and once your service has been discontinued, sign into the Sky Ireland website and go to the offers section. Everything should be half price for six months (at least). If you are out of service for a couple of days and you have an ordinary Sky box, you will still get the free to air channels (BBC, Cannel 4 etc.) and Saorview if you have an aerial. 

Put a reminder in your phone for 31 days before the six months are up to ring up and 'cancel'.

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## roker (12 Sep 2019)

I was out of contract with sky and on monthly basis, their price was too high and leaving Sky was a nightmare, they would not take no for an answer, when I finally moved house it took them weeks before they disconnected my land line which meant the phone was still active after we had moved and the new Tennant could not get connected


----------



## SparkRite (12 Sep 2019)

If anyone REALLY wants to cancel with Sky then tell them you are going to live in sheltered housing/ nursing home/ home for the bewildered etc., where sat dishes are not allowed.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (12 Sep 2019)

SparkRite said:


> If anyone REALLY wants to cancel with Sky


.... I had to tell them I was emigrating before I was able to cancel Sky. They even tried to get whoever was buying my house to take over my service!


----------

